# World Series



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie gets beard. Go Sox!

( Apologies to Cardinals fans...)


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Wats is a Sox fan too! We're working on the beard ;D


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Yay, Watson! Vs know a good team when they see one.

Gracie's beard is actually her Halloween lion mane.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh no Red Sox fans. 

My boys are O's fans, I would take a picture but it would be one of them eating the hat!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I love it! Scout is always happy to see other bearded ladies.


----------



## Bronson (Jun 25, 2013)

Better have a Patriots jersey on hand for later this year (wishful, I know)...


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Did somebody say football?


----------



## Bronson (Jun 25, 2013)

Bronson approves 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Another World Series. Home area Giants looking good.

Well except Sandoval.

Go Giants. But I secretly want the Royals to win the series just for small town pride.

My friend Stephanie's girl Korel.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No Tigers = no interest.  LOL!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

mswhipple said:


> No Tigers = no interest.  LOL!


I'm with you there, mswhipple! ;D


----------

